# I just exposed my film: opened back after all the pictures were taken



## Treymac (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey guys. I just made a huge mistake. I shot a roll of film about 5 days ago. After the last shot was taken, I accidentally advanced past the last shot and the film slipped, and I couldn't rewind it. I was going to take the camera into a black room and unload the film today.

But I have 2 cameras the exact same, one with the film, and the other empty. I made a mistake by opening the wrong camera. I had the back open for 1 second at the maximum before I closed it again.

What do you guys think happened. Is the whole roll ruined? I'm freaking out right now! :meh:

edit: the room only had sunlight coming through the window, with very dim lamp light as well. The room wasn't fully lit. Also, it was 100 speed film.


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 20, 2009)

Well...  it's likely you'll have SOMETHING.  The edges of all may be fogged a bit, but not like the last few shots.

Good luck.

-Pete


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 20, 2009)

Only one way to find out.


----------



## ann (Oct 20, 2009)

i would agree with mike, just develop the roll, you may be very lucky and only a few frames will be completely fog


----------



## Treymac (Oct 21, 2009)

Good news everybody! :thumbup:

I only lost about 6 shots, looks like it went through about 2 layers. Everything else turned out. Although I still had more problems.

I developed with temperatures that were around 40C, 100F. I thought the water felt hot but the thermostat said 22.5C so I went with that. The water taps were broken. :thumbdown: I think that may be why the pictures seem slightly washed out. Not too bad, they still look good though. Not too happy on the actual shots though. I guess I'm going to have to go back and shoot some more anyways.


----------



## ann (Oct 21, 2009)

what do you mean "washed out"?


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 21, 2009)

Treymac said:


> I developed with temperatures that were around 40C, 100F. I thought the water felt hot but the thermostat said 22.5C so I went with that.



If your thermometer read 22.5°, how did you determine it was actually 40°?
And, "around" is not a very good tolerance.  You should keep it at +/- ½°.

Is this black and white or color?

-Pete


----------



## Treymac (Oct 21, 2009)

ann said:


> what do you mean "washed out"?



There isn't much saturation, not much contrast. It could be over exposed, because this was an experiment that I wasn't sure how was going to come out.



ann said:


> If your thermometer read 22.5°, how did you determine it was actually 40°?
> And, "around" is not a very good tolerance.  You should keep it at +/- ½°.
> 
> Is this black and white or color?



The thermometer was slow to change degrees after I put it in, I didn't give it enough time to adjust to the water. It was around 40C because I didn't want to wait anymore until it dialed into the exact temperature.

It was black and white, which probably gave me more tolerance as well though.


----------



## molested_cow (Oct 21, 2009)

"Saturation" is a term that only applies to colors. If you are talking about black and white, you are probably referring to "values".


----------



## apertureman (Oct 23, 2009)

*
Just a question out of curiosity after I looked at your list of equipment.

You have a Canon Rebel XTi and 50D bodies. Why to you have two dSLR's and which one do you use for what?

Thanks.*


----------



## Treymac (Oct 25, 2009)

apertureman said:


> *
> 
> Just a question out of curiosity after I looked at your list of equipment.
> 
> ...



Hey apertureman. I started out with an XTi, then bought a 50D shortly after it was released. I gave my XTi to my dad. But I count my XTi because a lot of my pictures have been taken with it, and because I still use it if I don't have my camera and my dad has his, or my camera dies, etc.


----------

